# The results are in! Mac is allergic to.....everything!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So we got our results back from Mac's food allergy test and he is allergic to chicken, beef, pork, corn, lamb.

So we are limited to duck, turkey, fish. Therefore we have switched him to raw food diet working duck and are only feeding him duck with the aim of introducing fish and turkey soon.


So I am happy we finally have an answer but feel horrible that everything we have been feeding him he has an allergy to. Also all the chews that used to keep him busy are off limits now. So no bully sticks, pork rolls, marrow bones! Bummer! Although I am being smart and saving the empty marrow bones that we have and filling them with duck!

So we have answers but still have some time to get used to the new treats. Let's hope he doesn't form any new allergies.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can feed duck jerky and dried sweet potatoes for treats.
If you can you might want to start raising some of your own ducks, or take up hunting and fishing.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, that's some list, but as you say - you now know what to avoid and have a way forward.

I hope he is now on the road to normality and that we will see you all at the next Surrey Whizz.

Thanks for keeping us posted of his results - it has been very interesting.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Born36 - sorry to hear about the test results, at least you have an option of duck, turkey and fish! Please keep us posted on the raw food diet (we are strongly considering switching to raw food).


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

born36 said:


> So we got our results back from Mac's food allergy test and he is allergic to chicken, beef, pork, corn, lamb.


I understand corn, but chicken? .... Have you tried human grade raw chicken?... IMO, that has been Sam's (our V's) saving grace. I was too lazy to go and buy specialized raw dog food for him. Instead, I fed him human grade #1 raw meats form Costco. 
Granted, the economics part or logic part is not exactly sane... After all, Sam is a dog and I am his human master, many times, I get to eat fast food at Mickey D's :-\ ... I would never feed fast food to my dog.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If you are in the USA I think Costco has duck jerky for dogs.

He just might grow out of his allergies so maybe some day you can introduce his favorite things one by one every 60 days or so and see how it goes.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We are in a VERY similar situation with Dozer. If you did the blood test, like we did, remember that there can be false positives. So you may start with what you "know" he's ok with and periodically try other ingredients. 

That said, not sure how you/he feel about oats but wellness limited
Ingredient (simple solutions) is what we feed. It's a dry kibble that works wonders for Dozer. And wellness makes a treat line called Pure Rewards in some flavors that I think would work for you. They are also limited ingredient. And no, I don't work for wellness. These items are just what made my life easy again. 

Costco's duck treats are a product of china, if that matters for you. I looked at buying them this weekend but the first thing I check, even before ingredients is where the product came from. My preference is USA only for pet foods. 

Good luck. We might be able to recommend products to each other now!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yea, I would not buy any food from China. After recently reading that they are putting human embryos into HUMAN pharmaceuticals (for the Koreans). 

I do have a suggestion for you for jerky, treats & food - Made in the USA.

This place has turkey jerky, peanut butter & pumpkin bite treats and "Free Range Ground Turkey Necks, Apples, Romaine Lettuce, Spinach. Finely ground Raw formula."

http://www.markdown.com/for-the-family/pets/food.html Click on the Ozzie's Pet Luv Creations shop.

I've been meaning to order some from them, might just do it today!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> > So we got our results back from Mac's food allergy test and he is allergic to chicken, beef, pork, corn, lamb.
> ...


The raw food we have switched him to is all human grade. It is called Natural Instinct. We are in UK and the company is very highly regarded and so far he seems to be doing great on it. He did get a new bump yesterday but think it is because as I was cleaning out all the old treats to give to our dog walker I dropped a lamb treat and he of course hovered it right up!

I guess now only time will tell on how he gets on with the exclusion diet.


----------



## sebaker29 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Puppy Allergy Help*

Our vizsla Deandra has had little bumps and loose stools. We switched her to Blue Buffalo Lamb and rice, but she still seems to have loose stools. She is only 7 months old, does anyone have any recommendation for a fish or duck food to try? Do I have to stick to puppy food for at least a year?

Thanks!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We use Orijen and they're pretty happy.
we stayed on puppy food for a year but I have heard you don't need to stay on it for that long.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

sebaker29 said:


> Our vizsla Deandra has had little bumps and loose stools. We switched her to Blue Buffalo Lamb and rice, but she still seems to have loose stools. She is only 7 months old, does anyone have any recommendation for a fish or duck food to try? Do I have to stick to puppy food for at least a year?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I would stick with good quality puppy food because they need specific nutrients at the right time during critical development stages. 
If puppy keeps having loose stools you could try LID (limited ingredients diet) kibble by Blue. 

We also supplemented his diet with a little human grade raw ground meat. Not sure if you are interested in trying? 

Good luck, I know how difficult soft stools are on them, we went through same. 
Please watch out for anal gland problems with soft stools, they fill up pretty fast.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza is 9 months old today and I switched her to James Wellbeloved adult a couple of weeks ago. We tried the fish and rice and now she's on duck and rice. She absolutely loves it (both) and her stools are the best since puppyhood, plus a lot less than before. So I think she uses more of the food and less goes to waste. 

But I'd like to add that every dog is different and sometimes it takes time to find the best food for your pup. 
I went for this brand cause Elza had colitis 3 times and the Vet and us decided she would be better off on a hypoallergenic diet.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Wellness also has LID kibble in duck, salmon, turkey and lamb. Works great for Dozer so I started mixing it with penny's Blue Buffalo puppy as she also has loose stools on blue. Vet didn't say anything about adding in the adult food. Some people say you dont even need puppy food we switched at 6 months. I also added can pumpkin (not pie ready kind) at every meal for awhile for Penny. 

It could be any ingredient in the blue giving her loose stools so you may have to try a few brands/flavors before you find what works for your V. If you contact the manufacturers some are more than willing to send free samples to try before you buy.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

After trying several different foods for our V (all of which we introduced him to slowly, and all of which gave him the runs) we found Natural Balance fish and sweet potato formula. Not only is it the first food we've found that gave him solid poops, but he also LOVES it. He even begs for it like treats. Not sure on the overall quality of the food, but we tried very expensive foods, cheap foods, all down the line, and this is the best one we found for our dog. I would reccommend it for dogs with sensitive stomachs.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Born36, how's Mac doing with his allergies? Have you managed to keep it under control? Did he have any other outbreaks since?

I'm only asking because I'm having trouble with Elza too. She had some rash on her chest and little lumps on her neck about a month ago. After two weeks I gave her Piriton for 7-8 days and eventually it settled it down. 

But just a few days ago I discovered a small grape since lump on her lower neck. It's not under her jaw (the lymph nodes are there isn't it?) and it's sort of moves with her skin, bit hard. 
Oddly enough after our VizWhizz on Sunday she now has small lumps on her head (she didn't have that before) and a terrible gooey left eye. That was also ok before... I think she also has tiny lumps on her legs. 
I checked your pics again and it's nothing like Elza's. The rash didn't go away until at least on Piriton for a week. 

We are taking her to the vet tmrrw afternoon but I just want to get all the information to compare. Or just simply see what I can do for her. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear your pup is having trouble.

This time of year is the second season for allergies I think.

Well so far so good for Mac. We had him on Steroids for 3 weeks and we switched him to a raw food diet. He is doing really good on it. Took awhile to find the right amount of food to give him as he requires a lot more food than the recommended to keep weight on but just now getting there. It is expensive feeding raw but he is doing good on it so hoping the good health continues.

I know your vet will know more than me but it could be that if the rash is starting on the chest and tummy that you are looking at a grass allergy that could then lead to bumps appearing in other places. Lymph nodes are actually in several places on the body at the base of the jaw on the back side of the legs and the shoulders. 

Good luck.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Adrino[/ It sounds like Elza has an allergy to something in those woods on Sunday. I know Boris is allergic to something in our garden, that make his eyes go very red. We have lots of old trees and shrubs. He often has red eyes within 20 - 30 minutes of going out for a pee in the mornings. It sounds too much of a coincidence that Elza got some hives and gooey eye( maybe an infection if it is only one eye) just after Sunday. I will be very interested to hear what your vet says.

I took Boris to my vet last week to have his eyes checked and he assured me his eyes were fine - that it was a mild allergy. He suggested to start with a food elimination diet to try and narrow it down.

Born The staff at Natural Instinct have been great trying to help with a food elimination diet. They recommended to start with the Turkey(as that has the least allergens) and go from there. Some questions for you:

How long was it after you put Mac on the duck before his hives went? Also I have to stop giving him the treats I normally give him - what do you give Mac for training treats? Natural Instinct suggested strawberries, apples - but for a greedy dog he wasn't interested. 

I personally don't think Boris's allergies are food related but something out side, but I do need to check out that the food side of things as I know he is grain intolerant like many Vizslas. I tried the James Wellbeloved as my vet recommended it - but he wasn't good on it. It is very much trial and error.

The one thing to remember is that they can only have an allergy to something they have been fed or esposed to for a while thus building a reaction to it. So many people say that their dog is fine on it as it has been having it for months or years and the allergy has only just started. That is the point he has built an allergy to it over time!!*


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

For Treats Mac gets dried duck and funny enough James Wellbeloved cracker jacks turkey or duck. These treats are great as they are only turkey rice and tomato nothing else. Sorry to hear Boris didn't get on with the JW food. It does though have other things in it like yucca root and other things.

Not sure how long Mac was on the diet before the hives went as the hives went from the steroids. He did get a few even after the steroids but after maybe 6 weeks on the Raw food he was sorted.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's interesting as my vet said it takes 6 weeks for the allergy to clear the system, but Natural Instinct were suggesting 3 week blocks before adding something else.

Where do you get the dried duck treats from? The turkey and rice would be no good as he is allergic to the rice. However I guess I could buy and cook turkey for treats. 

Thank you for the idea. I am so pleased Mac is doing well and we may just make a trip to WW at the end of the month, so will see if it ties up with any of your dates.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The dried duck treats that I get for him are from thrive. Very good quality. 

Sorry I should have said but we are now not going to WW as I have to travel back to the states to see family.

Hope Boris has luck on his diet. Another idea for turkey treats is to air dry raw turkey in the oven.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Just called my partner about Elza's visit to the vet. Well, not great news but we will know more in 2-3 days. 
She has a secondary skin infection and she may have kennel cough but the vet wasn't sure about that. Her glands in her throat seemed to be ok. She has been coughing a few times after barking or roorooing. The gooey eye is related to the whole thing which hopefully will be cured by her taking antibiotics for *two weeks*! 
The lump on her neck is a different matter. The vet said its hard and because of that it can be numerous things! They did a biopsy so we will get a call in 2-3 days about that. She said because she's young it's nothing to worry about but *I'm scared!!!*. 

I feel greatly responsible for the whole thing! When this rash started on her 3-4 weeks ago I should have taken her to the vet straight away but I didn't. Instead I waited and gave her piriton which the vet said is ok and we can carry on giving it to her. Still makes me wonder if I have taken her in time this wouldn't have happened! :-[

I'm such a bad 'momma'!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino,

You are a fabulous mum to Elza, give yourself a break.

I am not going to say don't worry as I know I would, but for what it is worth the rash and the lump are probably unrelated. You need to trust your vet.

I hope Elza improves soon and that you receive good news re the lump.

Keep us posted.

Heather


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

*Born36* thanks for all the info, I'm glad Mac is doing fine on the raw diet. It's good that you could solve his problem with it. I use James WB dry kibbles with Elza and she loves it. We also use the treats from them and I think they have one without rice, *hotmischief* you could try that with Boris. 

Back to Elza, I cannot say at this moment if the lump and the rash is related but IMO it is not. It didn't appear at the same time and knowing her condition now it seems stg else. 
I'm trying not to worry too much, I don't want her to sense that I'm anxious. I don't think that would help her getting better. 

Just gotta wait this 2-3 days and I'm hoping it's something silly. 


Wish us all luck and send positive thoughts for Elza please. :-\


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Adrino,

Sending good thoughts for Elza!

FWIW, Gracie had a lump under her jaw last November (~5mo). Turned out that a piece of a plant worked its way in, got stuck, and festered. We had to remove it surgically...but she is now totally fine, with just a very small honorable scar (that guarantees I'll always know she's mine). 

Just thought I'd mention it, especially because of the similar location. Seems possible, even likely that it is "just" a splinter or some such thing. Not that Vs ever chew stuff outside.... :

v.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

adrino said:


> *Born36* thanks for all the info, I'm glad Mac is doing fine on the raw diet. It's good that you could solve his problem with it. I use James WB dry kibbles with Elza and she loves it. We also use the treats from them and I think they have one without rice, *hotmischief* you could try that with Boris.
> 
> Back to Elza, I cannot say at this moment if the lump and the rash is related but IMO it is not. It didn't appear at the same time and knowing her condition now it seems stg else.
> I'm trying not to worry too much, I don't want her to sense that I'm anxious. I don't think that would help her getting better.
> ...


I hope the news u get is good. Will keep my fingers crossed. Just wanted to let u know that Mac had his bump it was way before the breakout so with luck it is all related to the infection. Also don't worry if the eyes take longer to clear up as Mac's took a month. Pups often get gunky eyes but out grow it. Best wishes!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino, 

Have been thinking of you and Elza as I know your results are due any time now - fingers crossed and very positve thoughts for Elza.

Heather


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words! :

The result of the biopsy is not back yet so I still don't know what it is but there are some good news.

Elza's rash has calmed down a bit, I don't see that much on her head and hear ear is looking a lot better. Not perfect but better. Also her lump which the biopsy has been taken from seem to be shrinking!!! I am very happy about that! Really cannot think what it is. I'm giving her the antibiotics and 1 Piriton twice a day so if that helps maybe it is related to her infection. 
It's sort of a great relief even though I don't know the result yet. But if it's shrinking then it's probably nothing serious. 
Oh her eye is almost normal too, didn't have to clean it tonight when I got back from work. Just two days ago it was almost stuck together after a few hours sleep because of the gooey stuff...  poor thing!

The good thing is that she doesn't seem to be too concerned. She's lively as usual and I actually had to upp her food, she's been licking her bowl after each meal so she must have been still hungry. Also lost half a kilo which I don't want. She's already very lean and started to build some muscle up so I guess I better feed her a bit more. 

Your good thoughts have definitely helped Elza and me :-[ get better! Thanks again! 

Will let you know the results...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino,

That is great news. As you say the lump can't be nasty, nasty if it is getting smaller. It sounds like some sort of infection that the antibiotics are sorting out.

Hope you have a great weekend with lots of great walks with Elza


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Just an update on Elza. 

So finally after the vet still didn't call us back my partner called them yesterday. They said he will get a call back since the vet who did it is not in but we don't care about who tell us just tell us. So if course they don't call back so my partner call them again. He's been given some excuse and told the vet will call him back.  nothing!!! 
So today I meant to call them but my stupid phone wasn't working so I couldn't speak to them. Once my partner got up he called them again this afternoon! He told me he was really angry and 'shouted' their heads off! 

So after all he got a call back from the Vet that there's nothing bad has been found in the biopsy but we need to keep a eye on the lump. If its necessary they remove it. 
It could have been a sting but since its going down slowly I'm just happy that she's fine. 

Still a week to go with her antibiotics and I also carry on with the Piriton. Most of the rash and little other lumps-bumps have gone too. Although I still see a couple here and there. 

Now wether she's allergic to anything or not I have yet to find out. :-\


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino,

So pleased that Elza's lump is going down and that the biopsy was ok.

That's appaulling that your vets took so long to call, surely they realised how worried you were. Glad that your partner let them know in no uncertain terms.

Hope Elza continues to improve. We start Boris's food elimination diet today, to try and find what foods if any he is allergic to. He is going to be looking like a Turkey for the next 6 weeks!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks hotmischief! 

The situation with the Vet was certainly very annoying. They should know better that the results of a biopsy are important to the owner!  We are actually thinking of changing them... 

This morning Elza had a bit of a soft poo and I was wondering if that is a side effect of the antibiotics... She's been on it for more than a week now so it could affect the bacteria in her gut... 
Just when things starting to get better than another thing comes up... :-\

I hope the elimination will go well with Boris. It's hard work but hopefully will pay off at the end!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Glad to hear the bump is nothing bad!

Re: the soft poo, it very well could be the antibiotics.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Flynnandlunasmom! It's good to know its ok. I still can feel a little hard lump under her skin but its nothing like before. 

We gotta give her the full course of the antib. unfortunately. I hope it won't make her more ill... Today I gave her extra healthy gut bacteria so hopefully that will help keep the balance.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino,

So sorry Elza and You have to go trough all these things. 
Antibiotics kill the good bacteries in her gut and it could be a reason of lose poo. 
I just recently went trough with Miley bouts of bloody diarrhea and small bumps under her skin. After two course of AB I stopped giving her Burns puppy food and for 3 weeks I cooking her food. Rice, chicken hamburger, peas, oats, carrots, yums, cornmeal and rotating the ingredients. She was always very skinny even on high protein food, since I'm her chef she put on weight and no bumps. However I can't continue to cook for her as it very time consuming and I going to give her hypoallergen food with some cooked meal. 
Well this is my plan.
Hoping it will solve the problem.
Regarding to Elza please change her vet if you are not satisfied with his/her job. They taking serious amount of money good job the least you can expect from them.
Sending healing vibes to Elza
MM


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Give Elza yogurt for her soft poo it puts good bacteria back in her system. =)


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys! Thanks for the well wishes. She's back to normal. As soon as we finished the antib. she was all good. I tried the yoghurt before but it makes her really gassy.  
I just got her the Fishy JWB again, and she had a bit of a soft poo for a couple of days but i guess that's just the change from duck to fish. 

We still haven't decided about the Vet, for now we don't need to see them and I hope it will stay like that. 

Hope you find the right balance with Miley too. I know it's not easy. Even though that she's happy with JWB she's not putting any weight on. I have upped her food with an extra 50g a day but she still seems hungry sts. But I know she's quite greedy anyway. 
Her skin got better but I still feel a little lump on her neck where the biopsy was taken. I wonder if its an ingrown hair??? It feels like a rice under her skin...
Yesterday also found 4 little spots/lumps on one of her knee but there isn't any more today so I just keep an eye on it.


----------

